
Boeing suspends 787 airplane production - ajaviaad
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/06/boeing-suspends-787-airplane-production/
======
Traster
This pandemic is going to provide some great cover for some terrible
executives.

~~~
AnimalMuppet
Well... I'm not discounting the terribleness of Boeing execs, especially in
the 737 MAX fiasco and the decisions that led to it. But even with perfect
execs, they'd still be in trouble. Airlines aren't flying anybody. So who's
going to buy new planes right now? Could a better exec have changed that? No.

But it's definitely true that the company would be in better shape to face
this problem if they had been shipping 737 MAXes for the last year...

~~~
oldgradstudent
And if they had maintained proper cash reserves instead of spending it on
stock repurchases.

~~~
pplante
But then how else would those same executives be able to manipulate the share
price so quickly? It isn't realistic to expect them to think long term when
the system allows and incentivizes them to think short term.

------
credit_guy
Very misleading title. Boeing is simply complying with the stay-at-home order
in South Carolina, where they are building the 787. When Tesla was deemed
"essential" and continued building cars, people lamented. Now Boeing is doing
the right thing and stops building airplanes, which are clearly non-essential.

